# Pension Transfer update



## changoo (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi all.

Just to let you know, my pension is now over here in a Non Locked in RRSP.

The transfer took less than 2 months or so, I believe the quick transfer was helped 1. By my Railway Pension Scheme provider2. The fund company that was used and finally 3. my agent.

Just thought I would share how easy my transfer was, however of course the process can take a lot longer. But perhaps my case can put other peoples minds at ease.


----------

